# My dog looks like a Dogz doll...



## jajomo (Apr 11, 2010)

My poor puppy has such a huge head in this picture he reminds me of one of those DOGZ Dolls ...if I could only figure out give him those big googly eyes in PP!


----------



## fokker (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeek what have you dressed the poor dog in?


----------



## jajomo (Apr 20, 2010)

fokker said:


> Yeek what have you dressed the poor dog in?



That was curiosity of the dog groomer...my sons removed it the second we walked in the door. :lmao:


----------



## &#1090;&#1085;&#275; E&#1080;D (Apr 26, 2010)

same as one of my friends', just seems a little bit smaller!


----------

